# Dating, and fast cars.



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

A man and a woman were dating. She being of a religious nature had held back the worldly pleasure that he wanted her so bad. In fact, he had never even seen her naked.

One day, as they drove down the freeway, she remarked about his slow driving habits. "I can't stand it anymore, " she told him. "Let's play a game. For every 5 miles per hour over the speed limit you drive, I'll remove one piece of clothing."
He enthusiastically agreed and sped up the car.
He reached the 55 MPH mark, so she took off her blouse.
At 60 off came the pants.
At 65 it was her bra and at 70 her panties.
Now seeing her naked for the first time and traveling faster than he ever had before, he became very excited and lost control of the car. He veered off the road over an embankment and wrapped the car around a tree. His
girlfriend was thrown clear but he was trapped. She tried to pull him free but alas he was stuck.
"Go to the road and get help, " he said.
"I don't have anything to cover myself with! " she replied.
The man felt around, but could only reach one of his shoes. "You'll have to put this between your legs to cover it up," he told her.
So she did as he said and went up to the road for help. Along came a truck driver. Seeing a naked, crying woman along the road, he pulled over to hear her story.
"My boyfriend! My boyfriend! " she sobs, "He's stuck and I can't pull him out!

"The truck driver, looking down at the shoe between her legs replies,
"Ma'am, if he's in that far, I'm afraid he's a goner!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

My twisted, perverted alternate punch-lines:

"Ma'am, if he's managed to crawl in that far he's a better man than I am."

"Ma'am, doesn't that hurt just a little???"

"Stand back, Ma'am, I'm going in after him!"

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Help me find the keys, we'll drive out of here.


----------

